# 13 Weeks



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Opinions welcome. He's so young that he doesn't really know stack, but he does kind of know stay, so I do my best to get some shots without an assistant!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll add that he's obviously not a show dog- he's a coat from mostly working lines. But I enjoy discussions and hearing opinions. Helps me learn, and won't offend me!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a face!! I think I am in love







.

On a more serious note, it is hard to tell much with the angle, but he seems to be a very balanced puppy with adequate angles on both ends. The croup may be a little flat (not enough slope to it) but that can change with growth. Very pretty puppy.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I know, I need to make DH help me so I can get a good pic. Hard to bend to take a pic, while keeping a hand up and over with the ball so he'll stay! lol

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not a "critiquer" but he is very handsome. LOVE the "tee pee" ears. Last time I had a pup that got the "tee pee' ears was 30 years ago.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh,,how cute is he!!! I will be interested to see how he grows out,,a long coated bicolor,,he is gonna be stunning..

If he's to much of a puppy pain,,you can send him my way )))))


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I think he's going to be very handsome when he grows up! Theres something about him..

I miss the puppy fuzz...enjoy him!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think he's adorable...I can't wait to see how he turns out...a LC bicolor...too awesome!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

too cute, he has a little mans face


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

WHAT A FACE!!!!


----------

